# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  I cant seem to switch to free scan mode only goes to turntable mode

## VicRC

I cant seem to figure out how to set the scanner to free scan mode, it only starts on turntable mode. I have restarted, updated to the latest version and there is no option anywhere on the menu to select free scan.

Please help, thanks!

----------


## Hugues

Click on scan menu again and it should offer you the choice.
Also, disconnect the turntable from your computer.

----------


## VicRC

> Click on scan menu again and it should offer you the choice.
> Also, disconnect the turntable from your computer.


Thank you that helped me. With or without the turntable being unplugged.

----------

